# Pathfinder 17t Stringers repair cost?



## Slade03 (Jun 26, 2021)

View attachment 183464
I acquired a 98 17t that hadn’t been used much and I know the stringers tend to let ya lose from the floor in these boats- as this one has not yet let loose (still solid) But I know it will probably come around at some point considering I’m using the boat as it should be and have been updating the boat. So if it does let loose. Does anyone have an idea of the cost to repair or has anyone done the repair themselves.

Also has anyone added in floor drains that lead to the bilge instead of water just puddling in the floor unless manually drained with scupper plug. Thanks.
View attachment 183466


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If your stringers even need replacing that is the time to do a total refurb job. How much are you willing to spend to have a brand new boat will be the cost.

I do not know if you drilled a hole in the sole where it would drain. If it drains directly into the bilge then go for it.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

pretty easy to install a drain on 17T, I installed it in the center of the floor just in front of the rear hatch.


----------



## Slade03 (Jun 26, 2021)

swaddict said:


> pretty easy to install a drain on 17T, I installed it in the center of the floor just in front of the rear hatch.


Drains directly under deck into bilge?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

yes, I used 3/4" flex pipe attached to the deck drain fitting to make it drain to one side of the tunnel


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Slade03 said:


> View attachment 183464
> I acquired a 98 17t that hadn’t been used much and I know the stringers tend to let ya lose from the floor in these boats- as this one has not yet let loose (still solid) But I know it will probably come around at some point considering I’m using the boat as it should be and have been updating the boat. So if it does let loose. Does anyone have an idea of the cost to repair or has anyone done the repair themselves.
> 
> Also has anyone added in floor drains that lead to the bilge instead of water just puddling in the floor unless manually drained with scupper plug. Thanks.
> View attachment 183466


I would install 2 drains, one at each corner of cockpit just in front of rear deck bulkhead


----------

